# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How Not To Lift (video)

## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

Saw this on youtube and laughed pretty hard. Great video on how NOT to lift weights, especially ones way too heavy for you.

Part 1
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=KkTTo_bNlQE&NR=1

Part 2
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=lSvaUTOTdc4&NR=1

(sorry if this link has been posted already)

----------


## drdeath613

lol i love seeing guys like this in the gym i even tried to tell guys there doing it wrong to just hear them say whatever my ways better im lifting more then u

----------


## sik

> Saw this on youtube and laughed pretty hard. Great video on how NOT to lift weights, especially ones way too heavy for you.
> 
> Part 1
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=KkTTo_bNlQE&NR=1
> 
> Part 2
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=lSvaUTOTdc4&NR=1
> 
> (sorry if this link has been posted already)


Ok now my sicatica is throbbing just watching that.... :Chairshot:

----------


## stocky121

my god poor form on eveything

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

this guy is a tool

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

apparently there's also a video of him on youtube, where he's competiting at a strong man competition. he fails every event and can't complete a single thing.

i've seen guys like him or smaller doing three 45's a side with the worst form in the world, and their bouncing the plates on every rep, i just shake my head and laugh.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

lmao i thught he was guna force his stomach out his ass!wtf was that LOL!

----------


## growboy

All he's missing is a helmet and a short buss!!!!

----------


## canadian meat

> All he's missing is a helmet and a short buss!!!!


LMAO I was thinking the same damn thing

----------


## prealdeal

what an idiot

----------


## bimmer2s2k

2 words, personal training, then again im suprised his back didnt pop

----------


## Gears

> 2 words, personal training, then again im suprised his back didnt pop


That skinbag will throw out his back given another month of that.

----------


## 39+1

ouch

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

haha this guy sucks

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## audis4

LOL
I love how he had his neck cocked back to hell and when he FINALLY straightened out his back he looked at the camera like it wasn't much of a struggle....douche  :LOL:

----------


## CheddaNips

lol i would be his lifting partner so when his disk pops out and hes balling on the ground i can stand over him and laugh

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

:Haha: 

that's just evil... and god damn funny hahahahha

----------


## Tatudlifter

Tool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ecto9

Guy's just trying to prove something to himself and knows nothing about lifting. 

I read a comment about a pro bodybuilder mentioning how Frank Zane mad terrific gains and did'nt use super heavy weight to do it. His body just respinded well to the way he lifted properly.

----------


## AaronJM1984

He's probably has a wicked ahernia (spelling... :Hmmmm: +)

----------


## Mr Tick

Did yall see his DB curls in the end of the second video. Even with all the swinging i dont think he got one up more then 1/2 way. 

What a tard!!!

----------


## DSM4Life

He is that guy that has to slam the weights down each rep, i @[email protected]#$ hate that. Control yooo $hit !



This guy aint squat ! 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=0av7wV...eature=related

----------


## chopper9451

that makes my back hurt just watching

----------


## Oki-Des

I like the show "sunny in Philadelphia" where Danny Devito teaches his daughter to lift. It reminded me of this.
LOL

----------


## Garnelek

I think this guy is worse!
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=P0ySbl...eature=related

----------


## im83931

that hurt me just watching it.

----------


## Edgar

I feal sorry for these kids, they need help before they hurt them selfs and just end up quiting. poor lil Faackers!

----------


## VisceralReaction

> That skinbag will throw out his back given another month of that.



skinbag?

----------


## Peducho0113

Somebody please help them

----------


## facile

I love watching these videos. Why do they record themselves in the first place?

----------


## SkippyP

what a beast, check out those hammer curls!

 :Aajack: 




> I think this guy is worse!
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=P0ySbl...eature=related


holy crap, that cant be serious.

----------


## Burden

hahha funny this dude is doing everything wrong, i couldn't stop laughing at dead lift part 2 ha.

----------


## GGallin

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh5mu2...eature=related

These poor little guys are gonna hurt themselves

----------


## powerliftmike

> He is that guy that has to slam the weights down each rep, i @[email protected]#$ hate that. Control yooo $hit !
> 
> 
> 
> This guy aint squat ! 
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=0av7wV...eature=related


why didnt he just dump it off his back  :Hmmmm:

----------


## DSM4Life

> why didnt he just dump it off his back


No clue. The bigger question is how come he didn't destroy the video ASAP !

----------


## silversurfer

lmao omg those were great.

----------


## DSM4Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR**1cvT6ds

----------


## yannick35

This guy is going to end up injured silly, with disc degeneration, compression and the whole thing.

I cant beleive that the people who train at this gym and the personal trainers dont tell this guy that he is in real danger.

----------


## ricanmafia

I breed figthing cocks back home and when one from the new batch is defective we just break theyre neck on the spot... it should be the same way with these buttmunchers take them out of the rotation..

----------


## Originator X

I just herniated a disk watching these guys!!

----------


## SMCengineer

Where'd you get that video of me?

----------


## Mr Tick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_ryUdzmnjY 

Another funny vid

----------


## No One Knows

some impressive form on bench:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=er5GBIg2s8k&NR=1

----------


## Nicotine

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=2Txm2RTpMN8&NR=1

that kid is gonna be a mad tank when he's older.

----------


## BTBAM

lol wtf do u gain from curls like that?

----------


## SMCengineer

^^wrist pain.

----------


## c8rsa

Loser

----------


## 2475

People Fail to Realize that proper form creates better results and cuts down the possibilty of injuries. Bad Form Leads to Many sad day wondering why you got hurt or not making any progress Rushing Gets you no where Kennelly didn't Bench 1050 by bench benching 1000lbs daily Lightin Up the Weight Get your Form Right You'll Get There

----------


## TrashyTim

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=0av7wV...eature=related

Paaaahahahahah 

Please watch , Poor child .

----------


## Dicknang

> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=2Txm2RTpMN8&NR=1
> 
> that kid is gonna be a mad tank when he's older.


GOLD! That's brilliance.

----------


## 3v1lj03

Check out this guys form what do you all think of it?
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=W1KD7c...eature=related
Ricanmafia check out my avatar that is one of my birds

----------


## BritishColumbian

Oh my i felt sick after watching the first 2 vids then the one that DSM4life posted made me laugh so hard and i felt better.

----------


## BuffBuffalo

What a tard. Deadlift part two was the best. What made it so good was the fact that this guy was dead serious.

----------


## Voland

wuahahaha that second part...everything in every excercises was awful to the max. What a loser funny bastird  :1laugh:

----------


## Voland

> He is that guy that has to slam the weights down each rep, i @[email protected]#$ hate that. Control yooo $hit !
> 
> This guy aint squat ! 
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=0av7wV...eature=related


ahhahaha OMG!!!!

----------


## BBall6

Wow...

----------


## DHew

This video reminds me of my college weightroom. There are a select few TOOLS that come in, cut off shirts and attitudes. They are very small, but think they are very huge. They load up weight on everything, and i mean everything, and do about a 1/4-MAYBE 1/2 range of motion on everything, and grunt and yell when they do it.

I love it best when they do squats. 4 45's on each side, and they must lower their ass literally 2 inches, maybe 3.

----------


## widowmaker2

what a douche

----------


## Panzerfaust

Just looking at stuff like that pisses me off. It's just that I cannot fathom what in the **** is going through their minds when they do this shit? Do they honestly think they are doing it right? Is it not enough that they all look like nothing? 

There is an old Indian man at my gym and when doing lat pull downs, he lets the weight go up so fast that it completely rips him off the seat and he brings it back down and continues in this pattern. I should say something, because he is gonna **** his back up bigtime.

I also think this is a trainers place to say something if they ever see something like that.

----------


## tprop

thats so sad hes so small and its prop because he swings those dumbells up and cant even pause for a half a second at top.Lol that how everyone lifted at my hs i always said what the **** are you doing he says curls and i say you got to hold em or there not enough tension this kid was 100lbs 5'9 telling me who weighs 40 lbs more that im wrong and says it doesn't matter!wow this maybe him 7 years later lol.

----------


## kickinit

> I think this guy is worse!
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=P0ySbl...eature=related



That guy is a f'ing toolbag...

----------


## blacspydr0

thats funny...

----------


## diesel405

I think those guys go to my gym.... :Haha:

----------


## PIGPEN8181

He looks like the biggest douchebag. I was hoping he might have blown his intestines out his azz. Anyone can throw weight up like it was nothing but that is why he's still a damn twig. What a friggin idiot.

----------


## ninesecz

My conclusion is that they found a really good deal on a new spine and having it installed because they are about to blow theirs out!!

----------


## xnotoriousx

I've been to one of those cock fights when I was younger, that's some crazy shit!

----------


## Friend

lol i thought i was bad

----------


## Jon the Rooster

DO NOT WATCH VIDEOS WHILE DRINKING!!!
 :Roll:  :Clap: 

Great Vids!!!

----------


## feeldapump89

> apparently there's also a video of him on youtube, where he's competiting at a strong man competition. he fails every event and can't complete a single thing.
> 
> i've seen guys like him or smaller doing three 45's a side with the worst form in the world, and their bouncing the plates on every rep, i just shake my head and laugh.


 Lol dont we all? So many goofs out there.

----------


## gangustahn

and i thought i had alot of things to tweak in my lifting.. LOL..

----------


## Misery13

> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh5mu2...eature=related
> 
> These poor little guys are gonna hurt themselves


nice and tight...lol...wtf...

----------


## yannick35

Deadlifting with a rounded back man what a joke, deadlift is the best exercises ever for the core muscles, builds mass and everything else. There are plenty of websites who show you how to deadlifts with proper form. Sad because most people think they are invincible until they get injured and its too late.

----------

